# patternmaster different choke tubes



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys was wondering if anybody knows the differences inbetween the different varieties that patternmaster has to offer

between : classic choke tubes
Code black choke tubes
Anaconda choke tubes

price is different but what else are yhe main differences

thanks guys


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=patternmaster+chok ... ifferences

:thumb:


----------

